# How shy are auratus



## sack74 (Apr 12, 2016)

I am planning on building my first vivarium later this summer and am seeking advice on whether to stock it with a group of auratus. It will be a well planted 55 gallon aquarium tank with a nicely planted backround. Plenty of floor space with leaf litter and lots of nooks and crannies.
My concern is whether this large tank with so much cover will allow a group of 4 or 5 auratus to remain in continual hiding.
My family has kept a wide array of small animals over the years, many of which have been disappointments because they have been so skittish when ever you walk into the room with them. And for no good reason - we're pretty mellow!
I know auratus are a bit on the shy side, but I would appreciate some comments on whether I would be in for yet another disappointment with keeping super shy or invisible animals.


----------



## Tricolor (Jun 12, 2009)

I would suggest Costa Rican auratus. They are pretty bold. My super blues and green and whites are a little shy. Keep the lights on the dim side and give them plenty of time to settle in and you should see a lot of the ones I mentioned.


----------



## mongo77 (Apr 28, 2008)

That size tank, I recommend a group of Terribilis. You won't be disappointed


----------



## Fingolfin (Jan 31, 2016)

It all depends on the frog. I have heard people never seen theirs, while my trio of CR Auratus are always out

Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Gibbs.JP (Feb 16, 2016)

While not Auratus, my Azureus are very bold. I also hear Leucomelas are pretty bold as well. 

Are you set on Auratus?


----------



## tardis101 (Apr 11, 2012)

I have a group of 12 juv (~6 months old) Costa Rica green and blacks in a well planted 55 and I see about half of them at any given time. All of them at feeding.


----------



## sack74 (Apr 12, 2016)

I really appreciate your replies and advice, everyone. I like the Costa Rican green and blacks, and they seem to be thought of as the most bold auratus. I would be open to other dart frogs, if I were convinced that auratus would be too reclusive. How many adult auratus would a 55 gallon tank accommodate comfortably? Maybe larger numbers IS the key to observe at least some frogs at any one time.


----------



## Lance (Sep 8, 2008)

If you like the green and black, I'd suggest looking into the Bocas Auratus. Absolutely stunning color, bold, and big.


----------



## DragonSpirit1185 (Dec 6, 2010)

tardis101 said:


> I have a group of 12 juv (~6 months old) Costa Rica green and blacks in a well planted 55 and I see about half of them at any given time. All of them at feeding.


12 is still a lot for a 55 gallon....you're giving them a 4 gallon space for each frog. Wow


----------



## chillplants (Jul 14, 2008)

I have 5 Highland Bronze auratus in a 90 gal cube and I can always see at least 3 at any given time. They are all very active using every inch of the tank. One in particular likes to be at the top near the glass, two others stay out front in the foreground. They even stay in the open when I put my hands in the tank to adjust something or clean the glass. I have been extremely happy with this choice of frog.


----------



## Tricolor (Jun 12, 2009)

12 is to many. I would do 6. Less stress and you will see them more.


----------



## Jungle_John (Feb 19, 2007)

My yellow Auratus from Jeremy Mott stay out 24/7. Way more than my luecs. And there a smaller morph. Might get away with more.


----------



## tardis101 (Apr 11, 2012)

DragonSpirit1185 said:


> 12 is still a lot for a 55 gallon....you're giving them a 4 gallon space for each frog. Wow


I should have been more specific, so as not to give folks the wrong idea. All I was trying to do was give the OP an idea of how often I see what's in the tank. I think 12 adult auratus in a 55 is too many. These guys are left overs from the last batch that I wasn't able to sell. Right now they are about 6 months old. There were too many (and too large) to leave in the grow out containers, so I moved them to my 55 (which originally had a pair of Cobalts in it). Because I have too many of them now (I have two clutches behind them), I separated my adult breeding pair. Hopefully I'll be selling the juvs off soon. 

I went back and checked my records, there should be 10 in the 55 gallon tank. I counted how many I saw before feeding (which was 6) and I counted how many I saw within a couple minutes of initial feeding (which was 9). I checked again a few minutes ago (5 minutes after feeding) and I saw all 10.


----------



## Tricolor (Jun 12, 2009)

Thank you time lord


----------



## phender (Jan 9, 2009)

I love my El Cope. I sold my Green and Blacks because I never saw them, but my El Cope are the boldest frogs I have and that includes my leucs and azureus.


----------



## sack74 (Apr 12, 2016)

El Copes are certainly beautiful frogs. I have read that there has been some female/female aggression reported. Will that limit the number of this particular frog that can be kept in a 55 gallon tank?


----------



## phender (Jan 9, 2009)

I have had 2 females and one male in a 24x18x24 ZooMed for several years now. The females will sometimes eat each others eggs, but I have never seen any aggression.


----------

